# Seeking input on my labs



## LissaJ56 (Sep 30, 2012)

New here, and anxious to get some input and ideas on my current labs. The report from my doctor said they were excellent. I'm not too sure about that.

Free T4 - 0.70 - range 0.59 - 1.61
TSH - 1.86 - range 0.34 - 4.82

This is all of the thyroid test that were ordered, but I always have high antibodies. I have gained almost 15 pounds in 9 months, have muscle weakness and am seriously tired. I have always teetered around within what is considered normal ranges, and therefore was never given any meds. This has been going on since my early 30's. I am now 56. Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

HI and welcome Lissa! What are your antibody levels? Have you seen the same doctor all these years? If so...I would go for a second opinion! (I wished I would have sooner!) I had 5 yrs of not feeling good - my heart goes out to you for all the years you have not felt good!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your FT4 isn't even at the mid range, so you're probably feeling like a slug, aren't you? Your TSH isn't bad, but have you had your antibodies tested recently? If they are high, they could be throwing off your labs and explain why you don't feel good. Are you on any medication for your thyroid?


----------



## LissaJ56 (Sep 30, 2012)

My last TPO antibody test was 8 months ago. Here's the results -
53 - range 0 - 34
The year before it was -
72 - range 0 - 34

I don't know if these numbers would be considered moderate, or very high.

I saw the same Endo for several years. He was an excellent doctor, and had thyroid disease himself, which is probably why he took a special interest in dealing with thyroid problems. Sadly, he passed away. I've seen two others since then. The current one is a good doctor, but not ready to give me any meds, etc. So here I am, reading and trying to learn as much as I can. Seems wrong for a person to suffer until they fall completely out of range. I guess that's the gripe with a lot of us. At the same time, we don't want to make things worse. What's a kid to do?

Thank your for the replies, if anyone has any further comments I would LOVE to hear them.


----------



## LissaJ56 (Sep 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell my if my anitbodies are considered slightly elevated, or very elevated? I have no idea how high they can go, etc.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

LissaJ56 said:


> New here, and anxious to get some input and ideas on my current labs. The report from my doctor said they were excellent. I'm not too sure about that.
> 
> Free T4 - 0.70 - range 0.59 - 1.61
> TSH - 1.86 - range 0.34 - 4.82
> ...


Mid range for your FT-4 is 1.1 which puts your level at hypo

Your symptoms reflect hypo

Your TPO antibodies show slight inflammation.

Most people on this board would probably agree that a TSH of more than 1 reflects hypo.

I would suggest you request a FT-3 and a FT-4 at your next doctors appt. Both tests can confirm the active thyroid hormone in your system.

If you want to save yourself some time you can order all 3 tests for around $85 from www.healthcheckusa.com

I


----------

